# Vote for Artest



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

If you are mad about the decesion vote for artest for All-star game Spread the Word


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nima86</b>!
> If you are mad about the decesion vote for artest for All-star game Spread the Word


Or even if you aren't, this will be the only time you'll get to see Artest all year.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Pacer fan even if he is voted onto the team he won't be allowed to play.

I am voting for him anyway.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I won't.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I definately will.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 3, 2004)

Then go start your own thread. There was no need for you to post that in this one.




> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> I won't.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I will. Every day as many times as I can


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Of course, these are the same people who get pissed off when Vince Carter gets voted to the All-Star team when he didn't play a lot of the first half...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Of course, these are the same people who get pissed off when Vince Carter gets voted to the All-Star team when he didn't play a lot of the first half...


I think that is a totally different set of circumstances.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that is a totally different set of circumstances.


How so? Because not we're voting in a guy who happened to get injured but a guy who committed a crime in front of millions of people?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> How so? Because not we're voting in a guy who happened to get injured but a guy who committed a crime in front of millions of people?


Carter was injured, he hadn't played and shouldn't get any votes for being one of the best player for the season, cause he hadn't done ****.

Artest was banned for the season in a decision that many people disagree with, and he was playing on an allstar level to that point...if this hadn't happened, he would have gotten many many many allstar votes.

I agree, its somewhat similar in that they are both not playing, but its still not the same thing.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

I already did.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Im voting everyday, Artest will be an all star


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Does anyone think that even if he does get a ton of votes, the NBA just won't mention?

Like, say he got the second most votes for forward, would they just say that the 1st and 3rd guy got the most votes and act like artest didn't get any? I could see that happening.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

WTF is the point of this thread, that Artest got suspended unfairly? The dude beat up fans, give me a break.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

ill vote for artest


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

will vote everyday...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I take that comment back, I thought Artest was gone for 30 games, not 70+! Holy crap that is horrible.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I am voting for him. That decision was BS.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Hell no he deserve it


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

He deserved the punishment for sure. Feel free to vote every day though, it will just be a waste of time.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

you guys have to take in mind he has a rap sheet in the league. just like in the real world if you have a record when you go in front of the judge it makes all the differance in the world. i think stern would've liked to ban him last week when he took the two games off to rest his voice(or whatever). quit sticking up for this moron.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Artest for MVP!---"Dont start no ****, it wont be no ****!!!"


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Artest deserved the suspension, therefore I don't think he deserves to be an All-Star.

And he'll be ruled ineligible for the All-Star game, which means whether he gets enough votes or not, he won't get named an All-Star.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Artest for MVP!---"Dont start no ****, it wont be no ****!!!"


Haha, love it. I love the sig too.


----------

